# After 3 months of use, I conclude that the AW is the most useful watch I've ever owned.



## Fer Guzman

Sure it has negatives, but with the AW, you truly only need one watch. It's arguably the most useful watch ever made, next to the equivalent android watch. 

I can use it with a suit, casual, to work out, with anything. It's very easy to clean and swap out straps. Texting, glancing at emails, workout tracking, finding your iPhone with a ping, apple pay, weather, sunrise/sunset times, and using it as a watch are what I use it for the most. I have both the leather loop and rubber strap. The rubber strap is the most comfortable rubber I've ever worn. Consequently, I use the rubber most of the time, the leather loop when I want it to look a bit better. 

I recommend the steel/rubber combination for all day use.


----------



## Doright

My only problem with the AW is having a watch you have to charge every day.


----------



## BarracksSi

Sounds like the stock apps are proving their worth. I'll bet it becomes indispensable with OS 2.


----------



## valmak

agreed


----------



## valmak

Doright said:


> My only problem with the AW is having a watch you have to charge every day.


don't you set your watch down on a table or something every night? just put your charger face up on a table and put your watch there. it's exactly the same thing.


----------



## Will_f

My biggest problem with the apple watch is its just not as cool looking as my other watches. Frankly, it's a boring design. I wear it at work (because it really is useful) but I always switch to something else when I get home.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fer Guzman

Doright said:


> My only problem with the AW is having a watch you have to charge every day.


I haven't seen a hassle with charging. It's pretty quick. I just charged mine, it went from 9% battery to 100% battery in about 93 minutes. Prior to charging I checked usage stats and I had 4hr 52min of usage, and 27 hours of standby. Prior to charging it today, I wore it all day yesterday with a 20 minute run yesterday, and I wore it in the morning with 72 minute walk today. I left for my walk in the morning with about 27% battery and got home with 9%.

Could the battery be better? Yes, but I'm content with the usage I get now. We shall see what happens with native 3rd party apps because I use the native apps almost exclusively right now.


----------



## Snoweagle

Doright said:


> My only problem with the AW is having a watch you have to charge every day.


Very true. I charge mine everyday even after at the end of the day, I still have over 40% battery left. Else, it won't survive the next full day.


----------



## Snoweagle

Fer Guzman said:


> I haven't seen a hassle with charging. It's pretty quick. I just charged mine, it went from 9% battery to 100% battery in about 93 minutes. Prior to charging I checked usage stats and I had 4hr 52min of usage, and 27 hours of standby. Prior to charging it today, I wore it all day yesterday with a 20 minute run yesterday, and I wore it in the morning with 72 minute walk today. I left for my walk in the morning with about 27% battery and got home with 9%.
> 
> Could the battery be better? Yes, but I'm content with the usage I get now. We shall see what happens with native 3rd party apps because I use the native apps almost exclusively right now.


I just hope with Watch OS 2, somehow battery life could be prolonged, even if it's just a bit more.


----------



## BarracksSi

Battery life --

When I got home last night, mine had about 55% battery remaining. I popped on the charger and let it sit while we had dessert and watched some TV. By the time I went to bed, the watch had reached 100%, so I decided to wear it to bed like I had been doing with my Seiko; it's easy to see the time this way.

This morning, the battery showed 85%. I checked my email, news, and weather while I went to the bathroom, finished, wasn't distracted by games or Facebook (or WUS), and am topping off the Watch now before breakfast.

The good thing about a small battery is that it takes less time to fill. Hopefully the SoC/OS remain efficient together and keep squeezing out good battery life.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I am definitely looking forward to native apps, but worried what they will do to the battery.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> I am definitely looking forward to native apps, but worried what they will do to the battery.


I'm thinking the same thing.

iOS on the phone seems pretty good at clamping down on background apps, so I'm hoping WatchOS does a good job, too.

I'd think that loading data every time a Watch app is launched drains the battery, even if it's just using Bluetooth. What I don't want is a native app that compulsively takes lumps of data like a chain smoker.


----------



## Richerson

The issue with all small battery's is their life span, I just wonder how it will hold a charge after 1-2 years, if it's anything like my iPhone's it doesn't look good


----------



## BarracksSi

Richerson said:


> The issue with all small battery's is their life span, I just wonder how it will hold a charge after 1-2 years, if it's anything like my iPhone's it doesn't look good


Apple is saying $79 for out-of-warranty battery replacement for the Watch:
https://support.apple.com/kb/index?...States&product=watch&select=WARRANTY__PRICING


----------



## philskywalker

Doright said:


> My only problem with the AW is having a watch you have to charge every day.


+1


----------



## kyle72

Fer Guzman said:


> ...with the AW, you truly only need one watch. It's arguably the most useful watch ever made...


This.


----------



## flyingcamel

I bought one. Wore it for a week. Haven't worn it for months. I like my Milgauss and Tangente too much. Anyone want to buy it at 1/2 price? I honestly haven't found it useful at all.


----------



## utzelu

Sold mine yesterday. Fortunately I didn't loose money since I bought it 2nd hand. I found it useful but not worth $500 (used). And the deal breaker for me was the thought that in 2 years I will be forced to upgrade to the new version, when the battery won't even hold its charge for a day, or the new apps won't run on it.


----------



## VR16710

Those are some nice watches there flyingcamel 

I kind of interpret 2 things from your post. First, the Apple Watch isn't going to be for everyone, and secondly, for a lot of folks the Apple watch isn't going to replace a very nice daily watch.

I'm one of those folks who's not very stylish and hadn't worn a watch for decades up until last year. I also don't wear mine to work, (3 or 4 very long days each week). But, when the weekend comes, putting it on is one of the first things I look forward to. I really have been enjoying mine. Even right now, my wife is debating going over to a friends and was asking me about the roads. It took me about 1 second to get to the weather and decipher it's supposed to near freezing around 10pm. Call me a geek but I just think that's cool, haha.


----------



## BarracksSi

I've seen some other AW owners post their doubts, whether here or on other forums. They say, "I don't use it very much," and ask if anyone else feels the same way.

The answers always talk about at least four or five common functions, with some owners stacking even more uses specific to their needs.

If you turned the question around, asking, "What do you use your [traditional watch] for?" &#8230; well, the discussion would be a lot shorter, wouldn't it?


----------



## flyingcamel

Best of both worlds?


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^^^ You should add faces for a Speedy Pro and SKX007.


----------



## flyingcamel

I feel it needs to be watches I own.


----------



## VR16710

Ha ha, those are cool  Reminds me of seeing a bumper sticker on a Ford Pinto "My other car's a Porche" 
(not that the Apple watch is a Pinto mind you) ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi

flyingcamel said:


> I feel it needs to be watches I own.


Heh -- I was thinking of going for the full WUS Approved(™) label.


----------



## deleonj

I've played with it a few times and I think it has great potential...but the hardware is what it is. Every year or two there will be a new one that may be substantially better and the older ones will be incredibly slower just like the older phones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead

BarracksSi said:


> I've seen some other AW owners post their doubts, whether here or on other forums. They say, "I don't use it very much," and ask if anyone else feels the same way.
> 
> The answers always talk about at least four or five common functions, with some owners stacking even more uses specific to their needs.
> 
> If you turned the question around, asking, "What do you use your [traditional watch] for?" &#8230; well, the discussion would be a lot shorter, wouldn't it?


I used traditional watches because I didn't like using pocket watches-even after I upgraded from dumbphones to smartphones. :-!

(Actually, pulling out a smartphone was more cumbersome, especially in a sketchy neighborhood-'cause you gotta look around you, and _then_ pull out your phone, just to tell the time.)

For what I used a watch for, all I _need_ is a $20 digital Casio. But why not buy watches I _want? _That I found watches that fit my aesthetics were mere bonus points, but wow were they compelling bonus points.



flyingcamel said:


> Best of both worlds?
> 
> View attachment 6143466
> 
> 
> View attachment 6143474





flyingcamel said:


> I feel it needs to be watches I own.


Cool!

Are these Live Photos? (even if Live Photos might be a battery waster.)


----------



## rony_espana

Fer Guzman said:


> Sure it has negatives, but with the AW, you truly only need one watch. It's arguably the most useful watch ever made, next to the equivalent android watch.
> 
> I can use it with a suit, casual, to work out, with anything. It's very easy to clean and swap out straps. Texting, glancing at emails, workout tracking, finding your iPhone with a ping, apple pay, weather, sunrise/sunset times, and using it as a watch are what I use it for the most. I have both the leather loop and rubber strap. The rubber strap is the most comfortable rubber I've ever worn. Consequently, I use the rubber most of the time, the leather loop when I want it to look a bit better.
> 
> I recommend the steel/rubber combination for all day use.


I agree 100%, I own several watches and the day I got this guy my rotation completely was off, I wear my AW about 90% of the time and use my other maybe 2-3 times per month. Even small things like checking the weather quickly on my watch before heading out to work is a big convenience, but the big thing is the features like getting a text during a meeting. I have the standard 42mm sport on rubber, weighs next to nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgennone

Returned mine.....I found myself still pulling out my phone for most things....as a traveler I hated trying to bring another charger with me. The straps are awesome....lack of GPS made it useless for use on my runs, hiking...as would not need my phone for those things. Here is hoping for a better AW 2.


----------



## Gman06880

I hope the AW 2 will extend battery life to at least 2 days and not be tethered to the phone...it may make me reconsider relying on it more than the current revision...


----------



## BarracksSi

10 months, Fer Guzman -- still useful?


----------



## chrisso

I read an interesting article about the 3-second rule and smartwatches at Verge - it changed the way I think about smartwatches. In short, it shouldn't take more then 3 seconds to perform a function, launch an app or tell the time.


----------



## gregormax

3 seconds to check the time is a bit too long for me . In the case of a traditional watch it takes less than a second. But in general I agree, most functions should take no longer than 3s to launch.


----------



## BarracksSi

An idea which hadn't occurred to me until I read about it on another forum --

The AW can be set to either show the current clock face or the last used app when you raise your wrist, right? Remember, too, that it will _always_ show the time in the upper right corner (with a couple exceptions, like the camera viewfinder app).

Set the watch to show the last app and keep it that way for a week or more as an experiment. See if it makes it easier, or faster, to access whatever app you've been using.

I do it only occasionally, mainly when we go for groceries and I want to see my list in the Clear app. Double-clicking the crown brings up the last-used app, too (and switches to the clock face while using an app), but it's nicer to have the list available at first glance.


----------



## scentedlead

The time isn’t shown in Photos, Camera viewfinder, and Glances. But—

From within Glances, you just tap the window and then you’ll get into the app which will show the time.

From within Photos or Camera viewfinder, just press the crown once to get to the wall of apps and the clock icon for the watch app will be displaying the time, complete with sweeping second hand.

Voilà, the time in 3 seconds or less.


----------



## mistertoony

for people who find the AW useful. what do you do with it? i mean beyond clock funtions


----------



## BarracksSi

mistertoony said:


> for people who find the AW useful. what do you do with it? i mean beyond clock funtions


- Wakes me up in the morning via taps on my wrist
- Lets me check the weather forecast from anywhere in the house (like when I'm standing in my closet, wondering what to wear for the day)
- Secretly gives me the game score while we're visiting Grandma
- Makes sure I don't miss a text or call when I'm walking to & from work
- Sends me @mention messages from Slack
- Lets me send, and reply to, messages from my wife while leaving my phone in my pocket or backpack
- Gives me an animated radar image of precipitation via RadarScope
- Reminds me to take a break once in a while with Stand reminders (more beneficial than I thought they'd be)
- Helps me screen calls and messages so I don't feel compelled to scramble for my phone for every little noise it makes
- Logs my workouts
- Shows me my grocery list (I use the Clear app for now)
- Pays for groceries via Apple Pay
- Alerts me about upcoming meetings
- Gives me driving directions (when all I need to know is the next turn, it feels a lot safer to see it on the watch versus fumbling for my phone)
- Gives me snippets of news via News360
- etc

I could do more, but these are the things I do regularly.


----------



## scentedlead

Well, of course I use it as a watch. The time will be on display 99% of the time. And I love complications—battery level, day/date, sunrise/sunset, moon phase, time zones. It even tells me the weather.

What I use it for:

✔︎ Checking my checking account balance. My bank has a watch app does just this one thing, but it’s 99% of the banking I do on my cell phone.

✔︎ Apple Pay to pay for things.

✔︎ Apple Wallet to scan my rewards cards.

✔︎ Checking my shopping list.

✔︎ Checking what song Pandora is playing.

✔︎ Using my watch as the camera’s viewfinder. A godsend if you use tripods or selfie sticks.

✔︎ Stand notifications. I use these to break for water, nibbles of food, eye drops, stretching out, and restroom breaks.

✔︎ Sleep tracking. Apparently, the data is more accurate when you use your watch instead of your phone (on top of the bed).

✔︎ Breathalyzer. I bought the model I did because it has an AW app. But you know, when you’re buzzed at a bar, it’s more convenient to raise your wrist than take out your phone.

✔︎ Alarm clock. As a light sleeper, a tap on my wrist is much gentler than a noise from my phone.

✔︎ Checking Maps to get the distance before my next turn/exit. I don’t have to pull my phone out of my pocket or the car’s glovebox where the iPhone connection is.

✔︎ Receiving text messages and sending and quick canned responses. Siri is horrible with names; but when you don’t have to deal with names, it’s very convenient.

✔︎ Phone calls. I actually use this more often than I thought I would. I just press a button and I’ve answered a phone call—something I can’t do when my phone is in the glovebox.

What I don’t use the watch for is DirectTV and VLC. Using your watch to control the TV sounds practical . . . until you have to deal with the horrible interface of DirecTV or the buggy-ness of VLC. Though prolly your experience will be better if you have an AppleTV.


----------



## BarracksSi

Oh yeah, AppleTV - the AW remote app swipes more nicely than the iPhone's remote app, and it's as good as the remote control itself.


----------



## Brawndo

Indeed, I've had the Apple Watch for a few weeks now, and my only complaint is that it sometimes makes me feel that my Mechanical Watch Collection is kinda pointless.


----------



## Kiespijn

It sure is nice


----------



## ronalddheld

I am thinking about one. How useful is it , not connected to an IPhone?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I am thinking about one. How useful is it , not connected to an IPhone?


You need an iPhone (iPhone 5 or newer) to configure it. Once set up, it's marginally useful. It can still do quite a few things by connecting to a known wifi network (one to which you've connected your phone, as the phone copies network details to the watch).

But, the data depository, so to speak, is the phone. All the AW apps are connected to iPhone apps, even the apps which natively reside on the watch. All the Health data gets collected onto the phone, too.

The AW was made from the start as an iPhone accessory, not a replacement. Some people want it to do everything, and others realize it'd be silly to expect a tiny screen to do the same things a smartphone is good for. If you're comfortable with this, and you wouldn't mind not having your phone attached to your body all day long, give the AW a shot.


----------



## ronalddheld

What is the maximum range for BT to work?


----------



## Snoweagle

ronalddheld said:


> What is the maximum range for BT to work?


30 ft or 10 m.


----------



## bishop76

Brawndo said:


> Indeed, I've had the Apple Watch for a few weeks now, and my only complaint is that it sometimes makes me feel that my Mechanical Watch Collection is kinda pointless.


This one. ?

Because it's soooo useful, it's a monkey wrench for my rotation. Now, I only wear my mechanicals during weekends. It's AW all week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishop76

For those who use the AW as a morning alarm that 'taps' your wrist, when do you charge it--as it's worn while you sleep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

bishop76 said:


> For those who use the AW as a morning alarm that 'taps' your wrist, when do you charge it--as it's worn while you sleep?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I charge mine in the evening, after showering, while my wife and I sit down for dessert and TV. Others have said they charge it for a bit while they get ready for bed and then again in the morning.

Roughly, its battery gains about 1-2% per minute on the charger (by my guess), so when we're talking about an hour or more of charging time, plus the watch rarely dropping under 30%, it ends up with the watch always having a pretty good charge.


----------



## scentedlead

bishop76 said:


> For those who use the AW as a morning alarm that 'taps' your wrist, when do you charge it--as it's worn while you sleep?


It needs only three hours to go from 0% to 100%. And depending on the day, I'm usually between 20% to 60% at the end of the day. I charge it when washing the dishes or when showering.


----------



## scentedlead

As for charging, I also want to add that when the next AW comes out, I will buy one. Of course yes, I’ll want all the new features, but instead of selling the old one, I’ll keep the old one. This way, I’ll then have two watches—one for the day, and one for sleep tracking/exercise.

I don’t know how many watches I’ll want—what my max limit will be—but I know I want at least two.


----------



## max902

Have been considering getting one for my self, my only problem is it can't work with my android devices.


----------



## ronalddheld

max902 said:


> Have been considering getting one for my self, my only problem is it can't work with my android devices.


The only way I could solve that problem is to buy an iPhone first.


----------



## scentedlead

max902 said:


> Have been considering getting one for my self, my only problem is it can't work with my android devices.


Then get an Android Wear? If you're on Android phones, then that's the path of least resistance.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> Then get an Android Wear? If you're on Android phones, then that's the path of least resistance.


I tried a couple one Tizen one Aneroid wear,but they did not work out. Want to try AW and see if they work out better.


----------



## ATLien_325

After reading and demoing the watch at the store, I actually like it. Planning on one once my Galaxy contract ends this year. How are you all liking it? Do you recommend the larger screen for daily use?


----------



## scentedlead

ATLien_325 said:


> Do you recommend the larger screen for daily use?


Yes. I do not recommend the 38mm unless your fingers are ultra dainty slim.


----------



## CFI care

Ordered my 42mm on stainless the day it was released and have found it almost indispensable, I try wearing my other watches, they look better but they just don't perform.
There is one thing that I find a tad annoying and you would think that in the year 2016 with the technological advancements that we have, someone would have though how to make the day/date visible when the minute or hour hand is near the 3.00 mark. skeletal hands?, auto shift the day date, cut out the hands around the day/date, something, anything, oh I know, you can always use 'time travel'.


----------



## ronalddheld

CFI care said:


> Ordered my 42mm on stainless the day it was released and have found it almost indispensable, I try wearing my other watches, they look better but they just don't perform.
> There is one thing that I find a tad annoying and you would think that in the year 2016 with the technological advancements that we have, someone would have though how to make the day/date visible when the minute or hour hand is near the 3.00 mark. skeletal hands?, auto shift the day date, cut out the hands around the day/date, something, anything, oh I know, you can always use 'time travel'.


Many suggestions to get the 42mm.


----------



## ATLien_325

scentedlead said:


> Yes. I do not recommend the 38mm unless your fingers are ultra dainty slim.


Thanks. My finger tips are somewhat large. I went again to play around with the 38 and I kept pressing the wrong app on the main screen.


----------



## VR16710

When I first got my 42mm space grey I really loved it. Unfortunately my work, (12 hour days in a clean room suit working on tools), was not conducive to wearing it as often as I would have liked. I did still put it on, on the weekends but ended up turning off the activity tracker and otherwise not using (or forgetting about) as many functions as I would have liked. My conclusion became that the AW is not really a great "part timer".
However, now that I've more or less been forced into voluntary early retirement  I'm once again loving it! At least for me, the more I wear it, the more things I find use for as it melds into my daily routine. The activity tracker is back on and I've finally started playing around with the different watch faces, (don't know why I was stuck on modular for so long). I even went out and got a black nylon woven band for it, which I also really like. I was hoping the new band would be a bit larger than the standard sport strap, and it is, but not by much. I was wearing the sport band on the 2nd to last hole, the woven band on the 3rd from last (but there's not much left to tuck into the keeper). So, if you're large wristed your probably better off with a 3rd party or the XL sport band, (wish they made those in different colors!).
Anyhow, just wanted to post about my re-found excitement about the AW. If anyone is on the fence about it, I will say I have absolutely no regrets about buying it.


----------



## Mr.Argyle

Can you tell me the drawbacks of the aluminium version by chance?


----------



## BarracksSi

Mr.Argyle said:


> Can you tell me the drawbacks of the aluminium version by chance?


Once the anodized finish is scratched, it's pretty much scratched for good and can't be buffed out (not important if you're accustomed to watches being worn). The Ion-X glass is basically modern iPhone glass, so it's a little more impact-resistant but not as scratch-resistant as sapphire. It has a plastic (aka "composite") back, which eventually shows wear marks from the charging puck. The gray and rose gold colors have a higher nickel content, so if you've got skin with metal allergies, you might see some irritation (this goes for the versions of the sport straps with gray and rose gold pins, too).

Most of the differences, then, are cosmetic. If you're the kind of watch owner who doesn't mind a few dings, you'll be okay with the aluminum model. It's very light, too, which is cool if you like lightweight watches; some AW buyers haven't worn watches in years (at my guess from an informal poll at another site, probably a third of them) and are taken aback by the weight of the steel AW. But, the steel model will look better for longer, probably good enough for a battery change every two or three years (yet to be tested by the public) and 7-10 years of software support (my personal bet).

Other than those things, it's the same watch. Apple didn't make any system features exclusive to any particular model.


----------



## VR16710

The main reason I chose the aluminium was price. I have the space grey and so far it's holding up really well. This surprises me a bit as I constantly accidentally bang it on door jams and such walking around. Honestly I can't really see any wear on it yet, and I've even dropped it a time or two on a hardwood floor. As mentioned above, it's functionally identical to the SS.


----------



## Quaman26

I have the sport version too and it is the watch I wear most of the time because of its usefulness for me. I still love all my other watches but I have come to depend on the Apple Watch lately.


----------



## vCardinal

I'm not convinced. It's not dressy enough to be a proper dress watch, and not rugged enough to be a proper sports watch. It's also not serviceable really, given Apple's forced replacement policy (high repair costs that border the MSRP). 

I'd say it's a great addition, and would have a place in a collection depending on your day to day tech needs, but to say it replaces other watches outright doesn't seem to make much sense to me.


----------



## BarracksSi

vCardinal said:


> I'm not convinced. *It's not dressy enough to be a proper dress watch, and not rugged enough to be a proper sports watch.* It's also not serviceable really, given Apple's forced replacement policy (high repair costs that border the MSRP).
> 
> I'd say it's a great addition, and would have a place in a collection depending on your day to day tech needs, but to say it replaces other watches outright doesn't seem to make much sense to me.


I'll repost what I added in another recent thread. I also linked back to my thread from December where I compared my AW to all my other watches, which range from a solar-atomic G-Shock to a 34mm vintage Omega auto, after four months of owning the AW:



> I laid out many of my thoughts here back in December:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/comparing-my-aw-rest-my-collection-pic-heavy-2699457.html
> 
> I've only continued using my AW almost every day since then, too.
> 
> I'll also restate what I said near the bottom of the opening post in that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus points for the AW:
> - Gives me the weather when I'm standing in the closet at 6 AM deciding what to wear;
> - Gives me snippets of news while I'm "meditating" in the bathroom (ahem);
> - Gives me texts and notifies me of emails from family and my work email account;
> - Reminds me to keep moving during the day (and ruthlessly displays how little I move on off days);
> - Works as a remote for my AppleTV (and works very well, too);
> - Wakes me up with some silent taps on my wrist;
> - Lets me receive, read, and quick-reply to messages without distracting my work colleagues during lunch;
> - Secretly shows me the hockey score while my wife and I hang out with Grandma;
> - Taps and dings when I need to get our laundry from the communal laundry room;
> - Lets me tick items off the grocery list without lifting my hand from the cart;
> - Lets me control my iPhone's music;
> - Taps my wrist to tell me when to turn left or right;
> - Lets me put my phone in my wife's purse so I can give her all my attention while we're out.
> 
> I _cannot overstate how big of a deal that last point was for me. It's taken me years to realize how easy it is to progress from merely checking the time on the phone to getting lost in Flipboard or playing through levels of Candy Crush. I have to carry my phone to stay connected to my job, but I don't have to also keep using it to distract myself from the people in the room with me. With the Watch, I can remain accessible without becoming distant._
Click to expand...


----------



## scentedlead

vCardinal said:


> I'm not convinced. It's not dressy enough to be a proper dress watch, and not rugged enough to be a proper sports watch. It's also not serviceable really, given Apple's forced replacement policy (high repair costs that border the MSRP).
> 
> I'd say it's a great addition, and would have a place in a collection depending on your day to day tech needs, but to say it replaces other watches outright doesn't seem to make much sense to me.


Well, I am saving up for an MDV-106 and a pair of G-Shocks to use as sport watches.

As for a dress watch, maybe trends will change. I went to a funeral last year and felt completely in place with my all-black AW matching my all-black outfit. I also went to a wedding earlier this year and many of the teens and young adults were wearing their AWs. I wouldn't wear an AW Sport to a wedding like they did, but I'd wear an AW Hermès.


----------



## oak1971

I lose my phone too much for the watch to work for me. I hate getting calls anyway, so it works out ok.


----------



## Quaman26

BarracksSi said:


> I'll repost what I added in another recent thread. I also linked back to my thread from December where I compared my AW to all my other watches, which range from a solar
> 
> Aside from the extensive list on this thread, for people who travel worldwide a lot, it's a great watch to have as it automatically adjusts time to match the time of wherever you may be.


----------



## Fer Guzman

vCardinal said:


> I'm not convinced. It's not dressy enough to be a proper dress watch, and not rugged enough to be a proper sports watch. It's also not serviceable really, given Apple's forced replacement policy (high repair costs that border the MSRP).
> 
> I'd say it's a great addition, and would have a place in a collection depending on your day to day tech needs, but to say it replaces other watches outright doesn't seem to make much sense to me.


I've used it daily since I wrote my review. It's held up as well as any g-shock I've owned. I've worn it casually, formal, to work, to weddings, to interviews it works with everything. Granted a classic three hander looks better with a suit, but I haven't even purchased another watch since I got this one.


----------

